
Ask HN: What is the best Windows Laptop in 2014? - mcdevhammer
Given the recent post on the best Linux laptop I figured we could expand the discussion to laptops for Windows as well. I&#x27;m really leaning towards a Macbook, all other laptops just seem inferior in terms of hardware, but is it really the best option for running Windows?
======
Someone1234
A Macbook running Parallels Desktop with Windows works well. You lose SOME
battery life but nothing unusual for the workload (they also support basic 3D
acceleration for Windows clients).

A Macbook running Windows via Bootcamp is horrifyingly terrible. Neither
Microsoft or Apple support it (Apple direct you to Microsoft, Microsoft direct
you to Apple), it often breaks (if Windows works on Bootcamp you won the
version lottery, although running older versions of Windows on newer Boot Camp
can help (e.g. if you installed Windows 8.1 when it first got released you're
SOL, even Windows 8 wasn't supported by Boot Camp for almost a year after
release!)).

Plus the Windows Macbook drivers are simply terrible. They're the iTunes of
drivers. Want your battery life cut by 2/3? You got it. Have a model with both
an Intel 2D and Nvidia 3D graphics setup that is meant to switch? Not
supported in Windows, Nvidia 100% of the time, also causes the Macbook to
overheat as the Nvidia 3D graphics run at almost max (which further destroys
your battery life!).

I really cannot bad mouth Boot Camp enough. Simply a terrible experience
through and through. There's nothing redeeming about it, even Apple's
"geniuses" recommend using Parallels Desktop instead(!). When Apple's own
people are saying it isn't worth the headaches and hassle, you know it is
bad...

OS X is a wonderful OS frankly. You could do much worse than to buy a Macbook,
use OS X, and use a few Windows applications rarely via Parallels Desktop. A
lot of people do that, it works great. But mark my words, Boot Camp is shit,
Apple doesn't care and hasn't cared for years and years, and they don't
"really" support it.

Thinkpads (not Ideapads, ick) would be my call for best PC laptop right now.
The T540 is a safe choice. But they have a variety of form factors to choose
from.

~~~
kohanz
Thank you for sharing. As an owner of a 2013 MBP (8GB RAM, 256GB SSD), I'm
wondering what kind of specs are recommended for good performance with
Parallels Desktop? I'm looking to be able to do development (e.g. Visual
Studio).

~~~
Someone1234
Visual Studio can be a beast, and it will eat whatever you give it. Those
specs (4 GB for OS X, 4 GB for Windows/VS) should work, but I'd say 16 GB is
"ideal."

Having an SSD will help as swap can be utilised to make up for any
deficiencies you might see with RAM. Although expect slightly longer loading
times than you're used to running on bare metal.

------
thisisdallas
I've actually been looking into this as well. From what I can tell, Macbook
Pro is the way to go. I usually say Apple hardware and Microsoft software. It
looks like this is the case with laptops as well.

Someone1234 seems pretty down on Boot Camp but I have had great results from
running Windows 8.1 on a 27" iMac. I honestly can't think of one problem I
have had. Of course, it could be much different on a Macbook Pro.

~~~
mcdevhammer
After looking at the Thinkpad W540 the specs and price are pretty close
compared to the MBP, but I think I'm gonna go with the Mac. It looks a lot
nicer, is lighter, has longer battery life, has plus I get to play with the
Mac OS which I have never used before.

~~~
thisisdallas
Good call! Macbook Pros are excellent and OS X is a fantastic OS.

------
chrisbennet
I've been pretty happy with my 2014 macbook pro. I'm running Windows 8.1 on
boot camp.

There are only 2 downsides I've discovered: 1\. It doesn't support hi
resolution on a 2nd monitor. 2\. Boot camp doesn't have Ethernet drivers. You
have to download them separately. I use WiFi at home and office so I never
noticed the absence until the other day.

------
tamaraford
Mac is the best you can go with rather then going with Windows. So if you want
then you can visit
[http://www.showhiddenfilesmac.com/](http://www.showhiddenfilesmac.com/)

~~~
chrisbennet
This is advertisement.

------
senjindarashiva
I currently use a Dell XPS 13, which I choose over a MBA and I am very pleased
with the hardware which since it is the "top" model beats the MBA on basicly
every point. Especialy the screen resolution.

------
BorisMelnik
I love the Toshiba Satellite series. They are cheap, light, robost and can
take a frigging beating. Have had 2 for over 5 years now (mine and my wifes)
and just got one for my Mom as well.

------
palidanx
Reddit has a pretty good thread on this -
[http://www.reddit.com/r/SuggestALaptop/](http://www.reddit.com/r/SuggestALaptop/)

